# Ummm.....



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Day 4 of real food and....... apparently RAW is going great for my girl because now she is sitting by the fridge and waiting for food whenever I get up and move around LOL!!! So, how do I cure this LOL!!!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, mine usually jump up and come running when they hear me open the fridge.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Hahaha. You don't. All my cats and dogs know where the raw comes from LOL. Thankfully I have a sun room and a barn to put all my freezers. I feed them in one room. Dogs eat in their crates. I used to let my cats be in kitchen while I cut up their raw but they kept jumping on my countertops. So now they feed in crate rooms where the dogs are bedded at night. Works better and they dont think every meat that comes out of the fridge is theirs. Works for our pack.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I would love to know lol Mine hear the fridge open and sit at the edge of the kitchen and stare me down.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHA, good luck!!:tongue:

I love the fact that they all(all 4 dogs and both cats) are excited about when I get up, and/or look towards the fridge/kitchen!!!LOL :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, my formerly disinterested eater is suddenly checking his dish quite regularly. The other is about the same, always eager for food.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if i stand up, they think it's feeding time. i don't have to look toward the kitchen. 

if i turn my head, it's feeding time.

if i shift positions, it's feeding time.

to them, it's not fair when it's NOT feeding time.

this is my life.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> if i stand up, they think it's feeding time. i don't have to look toward the kitchen.
> 
> if i turn my head, it's feeding time.
> 
> ...


Hahahha, exactly, and if Bubba is anything like Brody, like they have proven to be if you are breathing then "HEY IT'S FOOOOODZZZZZ TIME!!!!!!"
:lol:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

This actually drives both my husband and I crazy!!! My dogs love routine, so there is no sleeping in past 8:30am ( they actually start pacing the bedroom around 8am hoping one of us will wake up right away.) They are very impatient around 5pm and if I am even 5 minutes late they fly into the kitchen like they haven't been fed in weeks!!

I know alot of you are saying you would love to sleep until 8am but my husband and I are on his night shift schedule, lol. He doesnt get home until 2am, sometimes later depending on the weather. So 5-6 hours sleep sometimes just isnt enough! lol


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Twoisplenty ...I understand routine. I get up at seven. I have a tea for about 15 mins in the livingroom near the fire. I crate my pack at night so my cats can roam freely at night since they are night hawks ofcourse. Then I get changed and take them out for potty. I come back in and feed my two legged kids and then it's feeding time. Whoa! Talk about crazy! Everyone is barking and meowing. I have a glass door that seperates the kitchen from the living room and everyone waits in the livingroom. You would think I never fed those animals! Same thing as night when I feed them. I feed them at 8-9 sometimes ten in the morning then 8-9 at night because I go to bed close to ten so I can let them out before they go to bed. They feel full and satisified.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My husband took this photo last week. It's not a great photo, but this is where Snorkels ends up if either of us takes a step toward the kitchen. She races right to her food bowls and waits for us. 

And if we aren't forthcoming, she starts poking us on the leg with her nose. Of course, I guess I can't give raw food credit for that because she was like that on dry dog food, also.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> My husband took this photo last week. It's not a great photo, but this is where Snorkels ends up if either of us takes a step toward the kitchen. She races right to her food bowls and waits for us.
> 
> And if we aren't forthcoming, she starts poking us on the leg with her nose. Of course, I guess I can't give raw food credit for that because she was like that on dry dog food, also.


Well, juuuust in case some food might drop down into my bowl... I. AM. READY.

Lol-- I also love how that bowl is big enough for her to curl up and take a nap in...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, her bottom jaw is about 2/3 as long as her top jaw so she needs lots of space to chase food around. Her bowl is actually a little bit bigger than Rebel's bowl.

the little bowl is mostly for appearances because I have a friend who drops in who gave her that bowl so I don't want her to think we're not using it - but I do give her eggs in the little bowl. She would have a hard time getting food out of the corners, though.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> My husband took this photo last week. It's not a great photo, but this is where Snorkels ends up if either of us takes a step toward the kitchen. She races right to her food bowls and waits for us.
> 
> And if we aren't forthcoming, she starts poking us on the leg with her nose. Of course, I guess I can't give raw food credit for that because she was like that on dry dog food, also.


if we left their bowls down they would live in the kitchen.....i created my monsters......i did.

how is snorkels feeling today?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Hahahha, exactly, and if Bubba is anything like Brody, like they have proven to be if you are breathing then "HEY IT'S FOOOOODZZZZZ TIME!!!!!!"
> :lol:


i have a pug who weighs about 20-22 lbs. you KNOW what that feels like when all of his weight is on his front paws and he's looming over me with that look, right?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> if we left their bowls down they would live in the kitchen.....i created my monsters......i did.
> 
> how is snorkels feeling today?


She has been totally normal ever since she did the dead cow imitation, thank goodness.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> She has been totally normal ever since she did the dead cow imitation, thank goodness.


define normal 

i'm glad your sense of humour is still intact. you're moving soon, aren't you? and now this? maybe it was the vapours from the stress of moving...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> define normal
> 
> i'm glad your sense of humour is still intact. you're moving soon, aren't you? and now this? maybe it was the vapours from the stress of moving...


Seven days until we move - the POD is leaving tomorrow - it's been here since august and is still only half full. We are not procrastinators in this family!!

the dogs are definitely not happy. they know something is up. Rebel is staying about an inch from me and Snorkels is sitting on her ramp watching and barking and she's not normally a barker.

I get the feeling they think we're just going to hop in the car and leave them standing at the gate! 

Being kind of OCD, I am having these thoughts about getting to our first gasoline stop (we are driving in three vehicles and a truck) and saying to each other "I thought YOU had Snorkels!"


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> This actually drives both my husband and I crazy!!! My dogs love routine, so there is no sleeping in past 8:30am ( they actually start pacing the bedroom around 8am hoping one of us will wake up right away.) They are very impatient around 5pm and if I am even 5 minutes late they fly into the kitchen like they haven't been fed in weeks!!
> 
> I know alot of you are saying you would love to sleep until 8am but my husband and I are on his night shift schedule, lol. He doesnt get home until 2am, sometimes later depending on the weather. So 5-6 hours sleep sometimes just isnt enough! lol


Your lucky to get to sleep until 8am. Sheba and my cat start playing about 5am.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

6am or 6:30am is the best I can do on weekends. They start sneezing and just getting antsy. Tuffy has some bladder issues, so that tends to motivate me to get up. lol. During the week we are up at 5am.


----------

